# moobs to pecs



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

Currently converting moobs to pecs, would like to say almost there but I think i've grown used to the bumbel flys and dips are there any other mega moves I could do to define them more......cheers for any help


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bench press...


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

incline db press

flys

dips


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

bench press incline, decline, flat

barbell or dumbbell


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Bench press...





boner said:


> incline db press
> 
> flys
> 
> dips





Mrdaveyk said:


> bench press incline, decline, flat
> 
> barbell or dumbbell


Can any one please find pics or guides how these exercises are done please via link, thanks


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> Can any one please find pics or guides how these exercises are done please via link, thanks


type them into youtube mate, loads of how to videos on there....

or try this link

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Has anyone got any good back workouts to really bring out shappe in upper back and a bit of lower back?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

crazypaver1 said:


> Has anyone got any good back workouts to really bring out shappe in upper back and a bit of lower back?


Deadlifts


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

crazypeaver are you new to lifting? you dont no what a db press and bench press is and yes dead lifts for back and try bent over row and lat pulldown on back day also


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

As you appear to be new to training, i would spend a little time looking around the training section of the forum.. youtube will show you most exercises anyway. For chest i think Bench Press and Dumbell press are considered the best for chest building.

Good luck


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Barbell Bench Press, Incline Dumbbell Press, Heavy Dips


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Erm...on the topic of the original post - cardio is they best way to turn moobs in to pecs ie. lose some body fat. Lifting weights will then make the pecs grow.


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Erm...on the topic of the original post - cardio is they best way to turn moobs in to pecs ie. lose some body fat. Lifting weights will then make the pecs grow.


Ive been going to the gym for around 6 months now.. only started 'building' a few weeks back.. but before i started gym, i was a big guy.

Yes ive got a big frame, but i was fat. I think i actually had bigger boobs than my girlfriend at one stage, and she isnt flat chested at all! :thumb:

I used to use the cross trainers alot, 20mins on level 10 - then the last 5 mins moving it up to level 15, suprising how much you will sweat. As for lifting, it was always light weights with 3 sets of 15 on a full body work out (just making the body work, to sweat not to build)

I also did ALOT of swimming, went around 5 times a week. Going to the gym around 3-4, eventually my fat went. Alongside a nice rabbit friendly diet.

Now ive got rid of most my flab, im going to work on being a beast.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Erm...on the topic of the original post - cardio is they best way to turn moobs in to pecs ie. lose some body fat. Lifting weights will then make the pecs grow.


You cant mould what potentially isnt there though.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

I would say you need to get rid of the fat first and then build the pecs up, otherwise your building muscle under fat and they will just look like bigger moobs.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i do my flys etc at the start of a chest workout then do my pressing, you could also superset flys with pressing... great way to stimulate the area but not every week as will play havoc with cns


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> You cant mould what potentially isnt there though.


You can't mold a muscle. Only make it bigger.

If he has body fat covering his chest, that's pretty much what you'll see.

Essentially, as the OP has admitted, he needs a clean diet, plenty of cardio and a sensible routine.

If he's asking for a chest routine then Bench (flat and/or incline) & Dips should suffice.


----------

